# New coffee kart, please help with info.



## iCoffee (10 mo ago)

hi everyone so I’ll have my coffee kart ready for business soon, please help me with registration of business and other necessary steps to have the business legally up an running please.
The pitch will be static Monday-Sunday at Canary Wharf .
please suggestions about how to set up company and name registrations all other necessary steps..

thank you in advance,

Stefan.


----------

